# FS: Barkley Sound Spruce Oars



## AbnMike (May 14, 2020)

Not sure if this is entirely the right audience but I ended up with six handmade 8’ Barkley Sound spruce oars.

$150/pr or $250 2 pair. New these are $330/pr. I'm keeping the uncollared set unless someone really wants them.


----------

